# Orchid grower



## heliomum (Mar 5, 2008)

I see this kid at some orchid shows in San Francisco. I've seen him for about 3 years. He's very interested in orchids. His parents don't seem like they are orchid hobbyists. He's looks about 12-ish now. Has anyone else seen him? Or do you know any young orchid growers?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 5, 2008)

odd question....
I'm a young grower.
There are others on this forum who are young
There are no age limits


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2008)

How young is young? I feel young, but I am in my 30's. I started growing around the age of 25.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh no! Someone rescue him before he ends up on A&E's new show, "Orchids: The Intervention."

LOL. Good for that kid, I was 9 when I started.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 5, 2008)

I got interested in orchids when I was 14 and read Jack Kramer's "Growing Orchids at Your Windows". Talked my parents into building me a small greenhouse by age 16. Lost my collection of about 100 orchids at age 18 due to a heater failure. Spent the past 20+ years working my butt off, raising a family, and looking forward to the day when I could indulge my hobby once again. Currently, I am making up for lost time!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 5, 2008)

I got my oldest son (the younger kids never gave a **** about orchids) into orchids when he was in his teens... He used to come with me to the GNYOS shows, got a big kick out of talking to Harold Koopowitz...I remember I had to buy him a fairreanum because it was his favorite orchid...when he got to college, he took a course with Ken Cameron, and did a project on multifloral paph DNA...he got to prove that my sanderianum seedling was, as expected, PEOY........interestingly enough, turned out that my roth was not really a roth.....but now he's in medical school and not exactly thinking much about orchids. But even though I'm an old fart, do I count as young because I am immature? Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you young to ask such a Q? I wish I would of been much younger when I started growing orchids. I've spent the last 22 yrs grown Paphs and still trying to figure out how to it a better way 
If you're concerned about this young man then you should approch his parents and ask "what 's the story with your son"


----------



## swamprad (Mar 5, 2008)

Eric, been there, done that -- he will have time for his first love eventually!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 5, 2008)

We currently have at least three young orchid growers in our society. One is too young to drive, so his parents bring him. Another, who is a member of the forums, is just a year or two out of high school and is already breeding Cyps.


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

We had a really great prospect at the NH show a month ago. Redhead (if anyone sees him around...) maybe 14-ish? Glen Decker talked to him for quite a while, while I was busy selling for him while he talked so I had to chase the poor boy down to give him one of our cards. He came back and bought a Fanaticum, I think? 

Dude, if you've joined! WELCOME and say hello! and if not...damn.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

It's good to have young people interested in our hobbies. I hope he doesn't become a precocious, obnoxious F_(K!


----------



## Candace (Mar 6, 2008)

> I hope he doesn't become a precocious, obnoxious F_(K!



What, you don't want the competition?:evil:


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm too old to be precoscious!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 6, 2008)

Zach (who I haven't seen around these parts in awhile) and I are both 21, I don't think anyone on the forum is younger. It's good to pick up hobbies early, but it's never too late to start.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just turned 20.
but I don't remember when I first was interested in orchids. maybe 10?


----------



## mccallen (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm 20 too. I got my first orchid (white Dendrobium) when I was 8.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 6, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> Zach (who I haven't seen around these parts in awhile) and I are both 21, I don't think anyone on the forum is younger. It's good to pick up hobbies early, but it's never too late to start.


22! I've decided to slack off for my final semester, so you may see me around here more often. We'll see! Once the natives start opening up, I'll definitely be posting some photos. One of my personal favorites, _Listera australis_, should be coming up and blooming in two to three weeks.

I first started growing orchids when I was in third grade, so that would've made me 7 or 8, I think. I grew until mid middle-school, but then I lost everything to mealies. I started back up about two years ago when I was 20.

As for the youngest on this forum, I think that's Alfonso. He's also one of the few to have an orchid named after him: _Maxillaria x doucetteana_ (by Eric Christenson in a recent OD).


----------



## cyp8472 (Mar 6, 2008)

paphreek said:


> We currently have at least three young orchid growers in our society. One is too young to drive, so his parents bring him. Another, who is a member of the forums, is just a year or two out of high school and is already breeding Cyps.



Two years to be exact. I am not that young. I have been growing orchids for what seven years now and still love my cypripediums? Wow, I am getting old.:rollhappy: Who is the other grower? I am thinking of one.



practicallyostensible said:


> Zach (who I haven't seen around these parts in awhile) and I are both 21, I don't think anyone on the forum is younger. It's good to pick up hobbies early, but it's never too late to start.



Got yea beat, 20 years old for a few more months. :evil:



smartie2000 said:


> I just turned 20.
> but I don't remember when I first was interested in orchids. maybe 10?





mccallen said:


> Yeah, I'm 20 too. I got my first orchid (white Dendrobium) when I was 8.




Nice to see people my own age growing. I thought I was weird there for a moment. Honestly don't know any body my age who like plants as much as I do. We'll that comes with the territory of playing ice hockey all your life. Speaking of which, the MN State Hockey Tourney is on. Gotta run.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 6, 2008)

> Got yea beat, 20 years old for a few more months.



I beat ya, cyp8472...:evil: I'm not 20 yet... will be this september... hehe


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

I have missed you, Zach. Do what you need to but, selfish me wishes you were here more....


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 10, 2008)

What a great thread! I just read through the whole thing. I am delighted by the young people here. I did not start growing orchids until I was about 18. I grew only cattleyas then and absolutely hated paphs. Now I grow almost only paphs. All told I've only been growing maybe 7-8 years if you count up all the time in Texas, then a few months in Boise, a few years in Seattle and now in Oregon. Had I continued to grow orchids since I was 18 that would be 28 years of growing. I certainly don't feel 46, but I am.

I hope that each of us can help inspire a younger generation of people to be interested in orchids and conservation. Their help will be paramount in the conservation of habitat and the preservation of species, whether artifically or in their natural habitats. 

This is a great thread and I am moved by the young people here who participate. Hats off to ALL OF US. 

Craig


----------



## snow (Mar 10, 2008)

i could not agree more
a senior


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

I was in elementary school when I started heavy in tropical fish. My mom would drive me to Greater Pittsburgh Aquarium Society monthly meetings and shows. Later, I worked at Elmer's Aquarium in Monroeville and my brothers and mom toted me back and forth until I could drive. Gotta get the younger folks involved!!! Cyp#### has an awesome start- dude, pump out those cyps! He knows his stuff on Paphs too! He's got a good local guy in Paphreek to keep him on track. Hockey too- what's your position? Weekend warrior goalie here (roller not ice and been a while)... knees age quickly in goal though. 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep I started growing orchid when I was 14 years old and that is about -ish years ago.:rollhappy:


Ramon


----------



## cyp8472 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Cyp#### has an awesome start- dude, pump out those cyps! He knows his stuff on Paphs too! He's got a good local guy in Paphreek to keep him on track. Hockey too- what's your position? Weekend warrior goalie here (roller not ice and been a while)... knees age quickly in goal though.
> 
> -Steve Jobs (Ernie)



It is very cool to here from some one as experienced as Erine in saying I know my paphs. Thank you! I like to think of them as a hobby within a hobby because I am a full blown addicted cyp. grower. 

Paphreek is an amazing source for information and on the trips to the society meetings and other events I learn more and more. When it comes to paphs. He knows all and I soak it all up like a sponge. Though I believe he is trying to sway me from the path of parvi's and brachy, I am on to you Ross!

I played hockey all the way through high school. I played center for most it but spent time as a wing. Now I play just at the local rink but I joined a league this year and played center. Do they have ice where you live?:rollhappy:

This is why I hid my plant growing from the world because growing up playing sports mainly hockey (Loved) and baseball (hated) there was that stigma of growing plants wasn't "cool" so I shyed away from telling people. Not until I graduated I told any one I grew plants. Seriously my immediate family, a couple of relatives, a few close friends, and a few teachers were the only people who knew. When I graduated it was my coming out party so to say.:clap: I wish I would have told everyone sooner because I didn't realize they had orchid societies, orchid shows, and forums. These past two years especially this past one has been a blast because I have met so many nice people who are willing to help and share information, a fine example would be Paphreek(Ross). Now I have a job where I sell plants to people and love because they actually pay me to work with plants so I can pay for more plants! Awesome!


-Jeran


----------



## paphreek (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Jeran. I've also learned much from Jeran during our trips to society meetings. Meeting and exchanging information with other growers both here, on the forum, and at society meetings is what keeps the hobby fresh and exciting for me.


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 11, 2008)

How young does one need to be to be considered 'young'? Does young in heart count? In June I will be 76. My age doesn't keep me from growing more than 400 orchids in my home. My orchids keep me young.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, we have ice, but without the proper training, being between the pipes on ice can mean instant death after the first slap shot.  I'll have to post a pic of my mask. A damn good replica of Tom Barrasso's early 90's Penguins Stanley Cup era mask. 

Grandma M, young is certainly in the individual's eye! Live it up girl! 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> How young does one need to be to be considered 'young'? Does young in heart count? In June I will be 76. My age doesn't keep me from growing more than 400 orchids in my home. My orchids keep me young.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Elena (Mar 11, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> How young does one need to be to be considered 'young'? Does young in heart count? In June I will be 76. My age doesn't keep me from growing more than 400 orchids in my home. My orchids keep me young.



Wow! And to think that complain about looking after 70.

I don't know what counts as "young" either. I'm 26 and still often feel like a kid, be it when I notice a spike or deal with some vendors. I started growing plants when I was still in school but only got into orchids about 18 months ago.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

I worked in my dad's backyard and rooftop gardens as a kid. Then at the country house so I've always had an interest in plants. Orchids are the most challenging and interesting so far. Most of us here are young at heart..it's the orchids!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 11, 2008)

Started growing orchids two years ago when I was 22.

Generally, I had an overall interest for Paphiopedilum from the start. I went through a Cattleya phase (which phased out fairly quick) then Paphiopedilum and some Phrag came thundering in.


----------

